# Anyone took a horse to a slaughterhouse?



## meandmyself (29 October 2008)

Would you care to share your experences, please? What took place, how was the horse handled? Were you happy with the service? Would you use them again? Why did you take that horse to slaughter rather than using the vet?

Thanks! (and you can PM me if you'd rather not post publicly)

PLEASE DO NOT TURN THIS INTO A BASHING THREAD.


----------



## Tia (29 October 2008)

I personally couldn't do it but I have no problem with those who do.  All of my horses have been put down at home with all their friends around them; that is my preference.

There is a video on Youtube which shows the goings on in the killing room at one of the UK horse slaughter houses.  I don't have the link but someone on here may.  From what I saw on the video, it is all stressfree and calm.  The horse literally doesn't know what has hit it.  The slaughter man uses a rifle at point blank range and the horse drops.


----------



## Enfys (29 October 2008)

Here is the link that I believe Tia mentioned.

*Abatoir footage...* 
http://tauntonanimalrights.wordpress.com/stop-stillmans-horse-slaughter/

I have never taken one of my own horses to a slaughterhouse and would always endeavour to have them pts at home , or kennels, if possible, but I have taken others. 

It was a hundred times worse for us than the horses. They had no idea what was going on, they were taken from the pen, very calmly and quietly, inside and that was that within seconds. They were curious and alert but nothing more sinister than that, I would say that it didn't begin to compare with the stress of an auction.


----------



## Linz75 (29 October 2008)

Just watched the link &amp; surprisingly didn't find it as awful as I expected. I had my horse PTS at home by gun but I didn't wait while it was actually done (just for sedative to take hold).

I don't think I could go to abbatoir with one of mine - we have one near us &amp; the SMELL of the place freaks me out!! I wonder if that would be more traumatic for the horse than the actual deed......?


----------



## jac47 (29 October 2008)

OMG why would you take your ponies to slaughter surely it's kinder to get the vet to do it. i could never do it. Granted it didn't look like it knew what was going to happen as it was really quick but it must still smell blood from others.


----------



## moneypit1 (29 October 2008)

I suppose money has a lot to do with it.  I have mine euthanised at home by injection, disposal is around £100.  At the abbatoire you get paid per kilo for your horse.


----------



## JM07 (29 October 2008)

i've taken several to that very Abbatoir..to be dispatched by same man in the footage..(not all owned by me, as i used to have a small haulage business.)

he is very professional..

he owns horses/ponies and is a nice guy.

he is just doing his job.

it isn't a grim as people think, the horses in the lairage have hay and bedding, and no, it doest "smell of blood"

the cost for some, of having an animal PTS just isnt viable, it's  minimum of £400 to have a vet out and then the deadstock truck to pick up and incinerate.

 long as the horse/pony is clean..by that free of ANY drug, the Abbatoir will take it.


----------



## M_G (29 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
OMG why would you take your ponies to slaughter surely it's kinder to get the vet to do it. i could never do it. Granted it didn't look like it knew what was going to happen as it was really quick but it must still smell blood from others. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please dont judge people at least the horse would be PTS and not suffering. 

Thankfully I have never had to have a horse PTS, I did have one that I would happily have taken to potters as it had more than one screw loose but my FIL convinced me to let him have it &amp; yes it was PTS after a year on advice of the vet


----------



## LankyDoodle (29 October 2008)

I am local to that abbatoire and actually, yes, they are recognised as a 'good' company. 

I could not take my own horse to slaughter but that is because I am too weak of stomach, rather than it being necessarily cruel.  I do not, in essence, have an issue with horses being dispatched this way - they know nothing of it and it's calm; however, I always prefer to think of them going at home in familiar surroundings.


----------



## johannapage (29 October 2008)

Things like that make me cross!

I dont have a problem with horses going to slaughter providing its a valid reason for euthanasia - eg - pony is a fruit loop and vet has advised it for safety reasons, or there is some on going medical problem that is causing it to suffer.

I dotn agrre with ponies that have been out grown going to slaughter etc

BUT videos made by people like that make me fuming - it says it was filmed secretly, but when did they find out the pony was out grown? Surely they have assumed that based on the fact they want to tug at joe publics heart strings?? 

I feel for the slaughter house as it's giving them a bad name, no-one bats an eyelid at cows going through the same treatment - IMO that horse wasnt suffering during the process and the twitching after is just the muscles in the body spasming as they contract and relax.

I personally wouldnt have an issue taking a horse to slaughter - be it my own or someone else's - its quick and done with quickly and you'll always have memories of said ponio after its gone - 

sorry i went off on one!


----------



## magicchett (29 October 2008)

This is a funny one. 

I personaly couldnt as im a vegie and it kinda goes against myself if I take my horse to an abboitor! So i guess that rules me out!

I hold alot of human emotions with my girls and boy, and I feel I would not want to send them away. I would want to be there with them and I dont think I could deal with the gun as quick as it may be.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





As long as its quick, painless and as stress free as possible.. then there is no problem, its down to how you feel as you have to live with the decision you have made etc.

With my arab, I cant see how it would be more stressful than going to a busy show with flags and cars! (although mine is young and a whimp!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## magicchett (29 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 I dont have a problem with horses going to slaughter providing its a valid reason for euthanasia - eg - pony is a fruit loop and vet has advised it for safety reasons, or there is some on going medical problem that is causing it to suffer.


[/ QUOTE ] 

Agreed with that one

[ QUOTE ]
 BUT videos made by people like that make me fuming - it says it was filmed secretly, but when did they find out the pony was out grown? Surely they have assumed that based on the fact they want to tug at joe publics heart strings??  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Im sure people exadurate as in all cases, but surely the person there could have asked questions, as they would need a valid reason to be there? Im sure he wasnt hiding in a cupboard filming? (he could of been - i havent watched this video!)


 [ QUOTE ]
 no-one bats an eyelid at cows going through the same treatment 

[/ QUOTE ] ..I do!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





but thats just MO


----------



## Amymay (29 October 2008)

No - I couldn't do it.

Dispatched at home by the hunt and taken away.


----------



## SilverSkye (29 October 2008)

Never taken one to the slaughterhouse and think as a personal choice would use the vet and have it done at home, however i watched that video when it was last posted and was really impressed with the proffesionalism ( if thats even a word) shown by the slaughtermen, and as a whole what a simple and non stressfull experience it was for the horse.
My reason behind deciding to have a horse PTS at home is purely selfish and based on my own emotions i would always choose the injection as dont feel i could handle being there while they were shot and would want to be there.


----------



## Minnies_Mum (29 October 2008)

I don't have a problem with it, I don't think it makes much difference to the horse and slaughtermen are extremely skilled at their job.

However, personally I could not do it and this is more because of how I feel about it than how it would affect my horse.  I don't like the idea of my horse being chopped up for meat after he has died and something eating bits of him.  But those are my own personal feelings.


----------



## k9h (29 October 2008)

I would or Kennels.

I would prefer someone who kills animals all day long to do the job rather than a vet who doesn't actually do it that often!


----------



## Amymay (29 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't think it makes much difference to the horse   

[/ QUOTE ] 
I think that it can probably make an enormous difference to the horse, personally.  

But as others have said, it is a very personal thing, and how we choose to dispatch our animals within the options available to us is very much a personal choice.


----------



## lottiiee (29 October 2008)

No, I would never, nor would I take any other horse or any animal really. Though I to am a veggie and I am way too soft on animals. I regard them far higher then a means to anything.
Though come on guy's whilst you may argue with me as i have not looked at the actual link (I just can't), if you guy's say it wasn't bad at all, do we really think they are all like that?
Course they are not, if anything that's probably one of the very few places in the world that are so good.

I have seen some horrendous footage before which is juts sick.

I think at least when your ned is going to die, you could put it out in the nicest possible way - at home. Money shouldn't come it do it, some things you have to pay for.


----------



## natalia (29 October 2008)

Have sent one via a friend, he was a chronic wobbler and was a danger to himself. We gave him a couple of months out over the summer in a lovely field then took him to Potters. I have no regrets about doing so as he was treated well while he was alive and went off with another he had been turned out with, making the journey stress free also.


----------



## vickyguns (29 October 2008)

I too am a bit annoyed by the page on which that video appears. Since when did anyone get their outgrown pony slaughtered, Unless you are completely removed from the horse world and how it works, or any common sense! People will give their eye teeth to get hold of a good children's pony..anyway, moving on, I personally could never live with myself sending a horse, or any of my animals away to be killed. However, I do believe the slaughter houses provide a professional and legitimate service for those who feel they can and should use them.


----------



## girla (29 October 2008)

I have been to slaughters houses and some are horrendous. I have taken 2 of my horses to slaughter and it was upsetting but necessary(sp). I watched the link and the pony was dealt with kindly &amp; quickly.

I would say 95% of people do not like to have any animal destroyed if they can help it, but i have always said and stand by it 100% if an animal is suffering and if it has no quality of life it is better of dead. I have seen mindless cruelty over the years involving horses and have often looked at these poor animals and thought i hope to god that horse drops dead just to end it's misery.

It's nice to think that we can save them, give them a good home, care for them but more often than not when people take on pity cases they end up struggling to cope &amp; often the horse/pony gets passed on &amp; on and who knows where the poor bugger will end up.

Everyone has a different out look on animal management and this is mine for what it is worth


----------



## seche (29 October 2008)

My great aunt (who is hard as hell and Irish (dont know why that makes a diff?) took one once to Taunton, she said it screamed when it was taken off the lorry.. She would never ever do it again.

Ours go hunting one last time and are dispatched at home, our farrier is good and usually comes out to deal with the kennel man as mum and I find it rather tough being around. Least horse is familliar and trusts farrier.

Im sure horses know the smell of the flesh wagon though...


----------



## YorksG (29 October 2008)

I don't think they do know the smell of the waggon. My old girl was shot at home last october (almost to the day) and she had no clue at all, just that a nice man had come to give her a bucket. She was the most sensetive of creatures and had she thought anything was amiss, we would have known!


----------



## BlackDiamond (29 October 2008)

Better a dead horse than a starving abandoned one.


----------



## cob1 (29 October 2008)

My first horse was PTS last month by the vet and then taken to the equine crematorium. It was the only way i could deal with the prospective loss of him, rather than me being soft.

I do not have any thing against other peoples decisions - it is whatever is best for the owner and mainly the horse at the time, and often finances dictate.


----------



## Orangehorse (29 October 2008)

I did once, and it was  possible to book a time and the pony didn't seem alarmed, just curious.  The man took her rope and as soon as she was out of sight - bang, so it was immediate.

Mind, I wouldn't do it again as I felt guilty for years afterwards.


----------



## Faithkat (29 October 2008)

I have a friend who took a pony to Potters.    Apparently there was something of a backlog and she had to wait and could hear the shots and the thuds as they hit the ground.  She said never again, it was awful, but probably more so for her than the pony


----------



## BankEndRescue (29 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Better a dead horse than a starving abandoned one. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely right.
The only time I personally have had a horse PTS it was by injection but last weekend I was with a friend who had to have her pony shot, I had always hated the idea but in all honesty I can now say that this is the way i would choose in future.  Slaughter houses provide a service and whilst I wouldn't take mine there I don't think those who do ought to be condemned.

Potters appears to be a very professional establishment and the horses certainly do not seem stressed.  Let's remember not everyone has the luxury of being able to afford a PTS at home and a private cremation.


----------



## maggiehorse (29 October 2008)

i took an elderly pony to potters , ( not miine it was the subject of a court case where the judge ordered the pony returned to the original owners ) original owners didnt want it and rang me to ask would i transport it to potters and see it humnanly disposed of . i agreed and took it because otherwise that kind old pony would have been thrown into a field somewhere and forgotten 
   we arrived , pony stayed on lorry , we signed paperwork , pony was unloaded i led it to door then man took it inside and withing 20 seconds there was a bang , i waited a few more seconds and peeked around the door to confirm pony was dead , then we left , as we were waiting to drive out we looked at the 20 or so yearling and two year old tbs that were waiting in a holding pen , all seemed in very good condition , i asked the blokie on gate what was wrong with them , he said nothing they are just surplus to requirements , as we drove off they led a rather nice grey  one in and there was a bang ....
   i wouldnt personally want my horse to have to travel so far or be eaten by someone in france , but potters themselves were very proffesional and if all slaughterhouses where like this one i wouldnt have any concerns


----------



## Theresa_F (29 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Let's remember not everyone has the luxury of being able to afford a PTS at home and a private cremation.  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Have to agree with this - Cairo had a private cremation - this was £600 odd and cheap compared to some companies.  Then there was the vet attendance and drugs so in all it was about £700.

That said, for him there would never have been any other option, he was a much loved family member.

All my other horses have been shot by the hunt who came out and took the body.

Personally I would rather pay for this service than take a horse to the slaughter house, but for someone running a business and not with the emotional attachment, then why not?  However, I disagree with just shipping them off - business or not, you should go with them and make sure they are taken care of properly.

At the end of they day the horse should have as calm and dignified ending as possible.

God help this country if we do the stupid thing that was done in the States - well run slaughter houses are essential for animal welfare.


----------



## Linz75 (29 October 2008)

I don't think there is anything wrong with horses going to the slaughter house, as long as its quick. Like I said earlier-I wouldn't do it but everybodys situation is different &amp; IMO, once they're dead, they're dead.

As for the pony in the clip...who knows where it may have ended up - travelling to Belgium or even further in a cramped lorry for days on end...I know which end I'd choose. 

We all seem to overly humanise horses (myself included) when it comes to euthanasia but how many of us have sold horses on, never to hear where they've ended up?

Personally my horses are with me for life - I find it far easier to PTS when the time comes than to worry where they are &amp; if they're being looked after.


----------



## LCobby (29 October 2008)

Always at home when the time comes for us,
but an expert slaughterman , not vet injection, 
Does not have to be that expensive  if no extras like cremation are required, eg local hunt service
So half and half answer
yes to slaughterman, not vet
no to slaughterhouse


----------



## immybrookstud (29 October 2008)

i used to be very againest slaughter but over the years my opion has changed

I'm going to get shot down in flames here, but after ging to some of the hill sales, IMO its about time some of thes hill farmers took there own poor quailty colts to slaughter themself, in a ideal world they would stop breeding, but i cant see that happening any time soon.

these poor colts go through the ring at £20-30 a time, one after another, ok some find good homes but alot dont, they are either brought by the meat man so not only have the stress of the sale but also transported with lots of other wild ponies by a strange person to slaughter, or they get brought and go from sale to sale, or end up in a home with no idea about owning a pony, kept in the garden shed.

I would rather take them myself to somewhere like potters and know they have been destoryed in a humane way with someone they know than some of the other opions out there.

If they stopped horse slaughter what would happen to the many unwanted poor quality foals bred year after year


----------



## keekee (29 October 2008)

I  also could not go through with taking my horse there (although i threten her some times) i have actually been there and experiened it there was a horrible smell and lotsof waiting horses in what looked like cattle pens just awaiting there turn listening to the gun shots which i think must be stress full for them i didnt know why any of them were there but just wondered if everything had been ruled out b4 taking them to such a place.


----------



## Happy Horse (29 October 2008)

My personal choice would be to PTS at home but then I have only ever had one horse and he was a pet.  Having seen the Potters video I can fully understand why for some people taking them there is a humane option.  Far better than being sold through the sale ring to an uncertain future.  I have never been to an abattoir but to me the horses in the video certainly don't appear stressed and the people handling the horses do so firmly and quietly.  I was pleasantly surprised by the level of professionalism shown in the footage as I had always imagined far worse.  I am sure worse exists but this is the standard to aim for and they serve a very important function.


----------



## MagicMelon (29 October 2008)

Personally I never could. I would never ever send my animals away to be killed or even send them to a slaughterhouse after they had been PTS. And I certainly would never send them to kennels as I dont support fox hunting and also the thought of dogs ripping my horse apart is awful! 

I think they're just an easy way out for a lot of people. Lets me honest, it takes away the hasstle of having the horse PTS and its disposal. I personally will have a vet do it and have all my  horses buried here on my own land.


----------



## miss_c (29 October 2008)

I'd prefer to have my horse pts at home in familiar surroundings, but I can see why some people would send them away.  Mind you, my old mare was put to sleep on the M5 (although that was exceptional circumstances obviously).  Personally I prefer a bullet to an injection, but everybody has their own preferences and it does certainly seem to be harder for the humans than the horses...


----------



## meandmyself (30 October 2008)

Thanks everyone for sharing


----------

